# Netzteil - modulare Anschlüsse kompatibel



## Kiwano (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

Heute ist mir, klarerweise kurz nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit mein Netzteil von NesteQ eingegangen. Einer der Hauptgründe für den damaligen Kauf war, neben der Effizienz, die abnehmbaren modularen Anschlüsse. 

Meine Farge ist nun ob die Verkabelung solcher modularen Syteme standardisiert und somit kompatibel ist. Hat ja schon fast jeder Hersteller so ein Netzteil im Portfolio. Oder muß ich mir doch wieder ein NesteQ Teil (teuer) kaufen wenn ich die Verkabelung nicht komplett erneuern will****?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Trebble56 (15. Mai 2012)

Moin hab auch ein Netzteil dieses Herstellers und ich glaube die meisten netzteile haben kein abnehmbaren anschlüsse , aber die die welche haben sollten die gleichen oder zumindest ähnliche haben. Es kann natürlich sein das die klammern net passen oder solche sachen. Sicher bin ich mir nicht .

Ich würde lieber die verkabelung neu machen das dauert im grunde nicht lange auch wenn es nach vielen kabeln aussieht , die meisten gehören nicht zum netzteil und beim neuanschließen darf man nur keinen kurzschluss verursachen (ist mir mit dem jetztigen netzteil passiert).


----------

